# Anyone got any input on the Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Just that. I hear praise about the Onkyo 5009 but how about the Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray. I want top notch.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I got it now... Thanks


----------

